# multi download?

## (l)user

Witam,

Szukam jakiegos programu ktory umozliwa sciaganie jednego pliku z kilku lokacji na raz.

----------

## zytek

Może prozilla ?

----------

## (l)user

No wlansie prozilla mnie nie zadowala i szukam czegos innego  :Smile: . Poza tym z tego co wiem nie ma ona opcji sciagania pliku z kilku roznych lokacji w tym smamym czasie.

----------

## (l)user

Ok znalazlem, jak sie okazuje prozgui ma te opcje. Ciekawe ze prozilla dla tekstowego trybu nie ma...

----------

## _troll_

Jesli sie nie myle chodzi Ci oto:

proz -s [-k=n] URL

n - liczba czesci pliku sciagana rownoczesnie (domyslnie 4)

ftpsearch jest chyba jeszcze w fazie 'testing' dlatego nie jest uruchomione domyslnie (prznajmniej jak sie tym kiedys interesowalem tak bylo...)

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> proz -s [-k=n] URL
> 
> n - liczba czesci pliku sciagana rownoczesnie (domyslnie 4) 
> ...

 

Tak, ale to ale kazda czesc ciagnie z jednego(tego samego) servera. A w prozgui jak sie okazalo nie ma mozliowsci dodania wlasnych linkow do multisciagania. A chodzi mi o to zeby sciagnac duzy plik, szybko, sciagajac z kilku lokacji rownoczesnie  :Razz: .

----------

## no4b

Prozgui jest bardzo przyjemne, d4x tez moze byc.

----------

